# عرض عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور



## العطور الفرنسيه (28 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



الآن يمكنك إقتناء عطرك الفرنسي المفضل بأقل الأسعار ​



لدينا أكبر تشكيله من العطور الفرنسيه المركزه والمعبأه محلياً في عبوات زجاجيه أنيقه للأستعمال الشخصي أو للهدايا أو للتجاره (طلبات الجمله).​ 




سعر الحبه الواحده 30 ريال حجم 50 مل​ 


سعر الدرزن 25 ريال للحبه قيمة الدرزن 300 ريال ( صنف واحد أو متنوع)​ 





العطور المتوفره أوالتي يمكننا توفيرها (إن شاء الله) هي كالتالي :​ 
الشيخ Shaik
اسكادا إس Escada S
اسكادا كولكشن Escada collection
اسكادا ماجنيتيزم Escada Magnetism
اسكادا مون Escada moon
جادور ديور J'adore Dior
فهرنهايت ابسلوت Fahrenheit
شانس شانيل Chance CHANEL
كوكو شانيل COCO CHANEL
فيرساتشي كريستال نوارVERSACE
سينما CINEMA
قوتشي باي قوتشي Gucci By Gucci
نينا ريتشي Nina Ricci
ريتشي ريتشي Ricci Ricci
ون مليون 1 Million
بلاك إكس إس Black Xs
بلاك إكس إس Black XS نسائي
ون روز دولشي غابانا One rose by Dolce & Gabbana
سي إتش هيريرا CH Carolina Herrera
فانتزي Fantasy
كريد الأسود CREED
كريد الأبيض CREED Silver
بربري لندن Burberry London
أمور أمور Amor Amor
ستيلا Stella
الين انجل Alien Angel
سلطان العطور Sultan
سكلبشر Sculpture
دلع البنات Dala3 albanat
هيفن Heaven
لينك الأسود link
هابي سبيريت شوباردHappy spirit
هوت جيفنشي Hot
لاكوست تشالنج Lacoste Challenge
فالنتينو Valentino
لفلي سارة جيسيكا Lovely
ديور أديكت Dior Addict
أللور سينشوال شانيل Allure Sensual
إسكيب كالفين كلاين Escape
هوقو بوس Hugo Boss
كرز ياباني(بودي شوب)
توت بري(بودي شوب)
مس ديور شيري Miss Dior
Liveلايف جينيفر لوبيز 
BOSSاورانج بوس 
Escadaاسكادا صنست هيت 
انانيا (بودي شوب)
FENDIفندي لايف إيسنس 
Diorديور هوم 
Blue بلو جيفنشي
مسك أبيض 
مسك متسلق
دهن عود سيوفي​ 
---------------------​ 





للطلب ​ 


*** من خارج مدينة جده​ 




يرجى إرسال رساله للأستعلام بتوفر النوعيه والكميه المطلوبه (في حالة عدم توفر النوعيه والكميه المطلوبه سنعمل على توفيرها وعندما يتم تجهيزها سنبلغكم برساله ).​ 





على الرقم التالي / 0565411006 عناية ابو بسام (( هذا الرقم للرسائل فقط ))​ 




** تجهيز الطلبات لن يتم قبل إيداع مبلغ المشتريات في الحساب.​ 





2- الحساب : مصرف الراجحي​ 




رقم الحساب / 189608010341165​ 






آيبان SA1680000189608010341165​ 




بإسم / بندر غازي​ 






3- إرسال رساله تفيد بتحويل المبلغ ويوضح فيها نوع الطلب والكميه وإسم المرسل إليه وعنوانه بالكامل مع رقم الإتصال .​ 




4- بعد ذلك سيتم الأتصال بكم أو إرسال رساله خلال 48 ساعه (إن شاء الله) تفيدكم بتجهيز الطلب وإرساله.​ 





*خارج مدينة جده الشحن على المشتري بواقع 10 ريالات للطرد الواحد عن طريق شركات الشحن.​ 




• ** داخل مدينة جده الأستلام والتسليم يداً بيد ( أقل كميه للتوصيل داخل مدينة جده هي أربعة عطور )​ 




*** في حال الرغبه في إعادة العطور تعاد القيمه وتخصم تكاليف التوصيل وهي 20 ريال داخل مدينة جده وبشرط عدم فك العطور أو إستخدامها .​ 




أو بالإمكان مراسلتنا على البريد التالي:​ 


رقم الجوال 0542739116

وبالله التوفيق​ 
[email protected]​ 



عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور​​


----------



## ابو بسام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عرض عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور*

لاإله إلا الله


----------



## العطور الفرنسيه (5 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عرض عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور*

تم تغيير رقم الجوال 0542739116

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عرض عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور*

ماشاء الله ....بالتووفيق لك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عرض عــــــــــــ الريان ـــــــــــــــــطور*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

